# the FAB FUNGI thread



## gk fotografie (Oct 11, 2020)

Let's make this the place to show all photos of MUSHROOMS, FUNGI and YEAST. 
Feel free to upload your fab fungi!.
.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 11, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, surprised there's not a Thread on this already.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## terry_g (Nov 9, 2020)

I have always found fungi very interesting and photogenic.


----------

